# Something for the weekend ?



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know about how everyone else plans their coffee at the weekend, but if I get my stock right i always like to dial something different in and give a try as I seem to have a bit more time at the weekend. This weekend it a smokeyBarn offering.

View attachment 7467


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I fancy doing some blending of my roasts this weekend, as Saturday will be a day of thunder storms and rain.

Ethiopian

Brazilian

MM

Indian Robusta

Guatemalan

All to play with!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

With IMM every Saturday is a new bean but also gotta open this tomorrow too..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got a bag of Guatemalan from Smokey Barn and a teeny bit of an Ethiopian from Caffenation to play with.

And wine, lots of wine!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I've got a bag of Guatemalan from Smokey Barn and a teeny bit of an Ethiopian from Caffenation to play with.
> 
> And wine, lots of wine!


I think we all came away with different beans when we were at smokeys LOL I have found 1x 21mm spanner for ya if you still need it , can find another but that means tackling the shed Ahhhh


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I think we all came away with different beans when we were at smokeys LOL I have found 1x 21mm spanner for ya if you still need it , can find another but that means tackling the shed Ahhhh


What is the 21 mm spanner for ??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Undoing bolts!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be sampling quite a bit of coffee with 2 training sessions on Sunday. I know Smokey Barn is on the menu and I also have a kilo of Has Bean's Costa Rican Finca Bella Vista after the Dusty Ape Molten Toffee runs out.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I'll be sampling quite a bit of coffee with 2 training sessions on Sunday. I know Smokey Barn is on the menu and I also have a kilo of Has Bean's Costa Rican Finca Bella Vista after the Dusty Ape Molten Toffee runs out.


Will be interesting to hear how they turn out, may get a bit hazy for you with all that coffee on offer


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> What is the 21 mm spanner for ??


L1 maintenance


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Watched Andy Murray get pumped yesterday, off to the finals tomorrow. Lots of coffee and wine between times


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Watched Andy Murray get pumped yesterday, off to the finals tomorrow. Lots of coffee and wine between times


Went to the final last year and really enjoyed it, food and drink were amazing as usual in France.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Extract Coffee Roasters Bello Horizonte Espresso

(cup of Excellence winner )

Described as Caramel, plum and Chestnut in the cup!

Soon find out..... I'm going in!

Going to enjoy messing around today. Wife working, house to myself making coffee and listening to the new Suggs Selection album on full welly (booker T green onions at the mo)

Happy days


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've just bought a bag of Ethiopian Guji and a bag of Mister LGB (three bean blend) both roasted by caffenation who are fast becoming my roaster of choice, thanks Kofra!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> L1 maintenance


Thanks! I'll let you know, got a few things going on at moment so it's on the back burner.


----------

